# Trash pond!



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 29, 2020)

So I just found out you can make your own trash pond on your island that only spawns trash! Why would anyone want this, you ask? Well cuz some people like trash okay, don't judge! XD Anyway, it's good since you no longer have to store your trash materials, cuz if you ever need trash for DIYs, you can just fish for a few minutes til you have everything. The problem is, I don't really understand the requirements. I made one that perfectly functions, but is ugly. I tried to make another that looks nicer and.. now it doesn't work. Sooo does anyone have every single requirement to make this work? And things that prevent it from working?

Also I don't know if this is a glitch or not. If it is, it seems harmless enough. But can anyone confirm?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Oh, I just realised it doesn't work if you use fish bait D: Lol, I guess it isn't as convenient as I originally thought. Hehe


----------



## dino (Jun 30, 2020)

what's the trick for making one/where did you find out?


----------



## Skunk (Jun 30, 2020)

Ooooh, how'd you do it? I love making trash bags, but never have enough trash items! would love to knowwww


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 30, 2020)

THIS IS SO WEIRD because I made a pond earlier and randomly all I had been fishing out of it so far was 3-4 consecutive pieces of trash in a row and I thought “huh, weird” but didn’t look into it! now that I see this I can’t wait to play later and check it out for myself!
what I had done was made a small pond which had connected with a single stream to my main rivers, relatively close to my resident services... idk if that helps because I have no clue what the requirements are for a trash pond but I think I made one!


----------



## nageki (Jun 30, 2020)

was just reading about this! here's a guide in japanese - https://gamewith.jp/atsumori/article/show/202937

the instructions seem to be:

create a new waterfall
dig a narrow stream (1 square) in a direction different to the way that the waterfall is facing (about 2-3 squares long)
dig a pond about 3x4 squares  at the end of this stream, you can check that the game recognizes it as a pond and not a river by checking that your fishing rod float does NOT move with the water (like it does in a river)
enter and exit a building to check for shadows as bait won't work on this "pond"
infinite trash


----------



## Ras (Jun 30, 2020)

nageki said:


> was just reading about this! here's a guide in japanese - https://gamewith.jp/atsumori/article/show/202937
> 
> the instructions seem to be:
> 
> ...





Spoiler











LOL, thanks for the instructos.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 4, 2020)

Has anybody got this working? I’ve done exactly as said, but nothing has shown up in the pond since it was built despite entering buildings, and saving and quitting lots.


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 4, 2020)

NuttyS said:


> Has anybody got this working? I’ve done exactly as said, but nothing has shown up in the pond since it was built despite entering buildings, and saving and quitting lots.


the spawn rate is really low, but i haven’t gotten anything but trash from that pond. time consuming, but it works *shrug*


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 4, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> the spawn rate is really low, but i haven’t gotten anything but trash from that pond. time consuming, but it works *shrug*


Can I see a pic of yours, to compare? I followed the guide but keep wondering if I still did it wrong lol.


----------



## cinch (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 4, 2020)

I did not know that. Wow


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 4, 2020)

NuttyS said:


> Can I see a pic of yours, to compare? I followed the guide but keep wondering if I still did it wrong lol.


oh, i destroyed it because i didn’t need a lot of trash. i can assure you, though, that it looked exactly like the first photo, but it didn’t have the rounded edge on the top left corner.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ve just filled mine in, and redone it, and it’s working.


----------



## nageki (Jul 4, 2020)

NuttyS said:


> I’ve just filled mine in, and redone it, and it’s working.


make it in front of a building if you can! and you can make 2 or 3 of them if youre desperate for fresh garbage. its very boring but it should work unless they somehow patched it out with the update

i think the key part is testing to make sure youve dug a pond at the end of the waterfall and not a river by checking that your fishing float doesnt move with the water!


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 4, 2020)

nageki said:


> make it in front of a building if you can! and you can make 2 or 3 of them if youre desperate for fresh garbage. its very boring but it should work unless they somehow patched it out with the update
> 
> i think the key part is testing to make sure youve dug a pond at the end of the waterfall and not a river by checking that your fishing float doesnt move with the water!


Hmm not sure I can fit any by the buildings, will have a look though. Is that to help the spawn rate in general or is it to go in and out of them to speed it up that way?

Old and new were definitely ponds, but for some reason new one is working! Slow going but got a stone from it when I’d had nothing at all from the old one. I’m wondering if I missed a square off or something on the old one, but I’m sure I made it just like the pic that time too.


----------



## nageki (Jul 4, 2020)

NuttyS said:


> Hmm not sure I can fit any by the buildings, will have a look though. Is that to help the spawn rate in general or is it to go in and out of them to speed it up that way?
> 
> Old and new were definitely ponds, but for some reason new one is working! Slow going but got a stone from it when I’d had nothing at all from the old one. I’m wondering if I missed a square off or something on the old one, but I’m sure I made it just like the pic that time too.


 putting it in front of a building would just be to speed things up haha. i saw someone on twitter the other day had like 4 of these little non-ponds all set up together! the spawn rate is LOW so you were most likely just having bad luck the first time  the exact shape shouldn't matter too much so long as the game thinks it's a pond and not a river


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 4, 2020)

Lol, didn't know people were looking for trash for their ponds. Would have been nice in the beginning of the game when I wanted a second boot for the recycled pair. Anyways, I always find the most trash on mystery tours, there's certain islands where trash is the only thing that spawns.


----------

